# Weird looking hair strands



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I love the look of the crimped hair but if you want to straighten it just use a hair dryer on cool after bathing. It doesn't mean that the hair is unhealthy.


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

Piper has it too. Personally, I think its cute, but maybe brush him after a bath? It may just do that naturally.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

I notice that Comet gets them around his ears if he's out in the rain or gets wet without being brushed or dried after. If you brush them or blow dry them (on cold, of course), they'll straighten right out (but I agree... super cute)!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yep ours get the same, they go away themselves after the hair dries fully!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I wouldn't concern myself with trying to remove them. All goldens I've met have them too. I love them, I think it gives personality!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

If you don't like them, after you dry well take some thinning shears to that area. There are good grooming instructions here:Morningsage Goldens Grooming
getting the hair totally dry is the key to much of the kinking.


----------



## Venusflytrap (May 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I think it looks alright but was just worried I was screwing up the brushings


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Venusflytrap said:


> Thanks everyone! I think it looks alright but was just worried I was screwing up the brushings


On the back leg, it looks like he still has a lot of puppy fur - that should smooth out with more maturity.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

The crimped hair is normal and as others have said, it can be straightened out by blow drying the coat out. I happen to like the crimped hair for whatever reason. 

Looks like you have an adorable pup, Congratulations. 

Hope you'll share more pictures of Venus with us.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I was just thinking of this thread today. Chloe had lots of crimped hair today. She got wet from the grass this morning. She has some on her ears and leg


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucky has lots of curly/ crimpy hair like that especially when it is humid out. I think its cute


----------

